# Chicken Tikka



## rookies (Oct 13, 2009)

Has anyone got a nice Chicken Tikka recipe that I can serve with salads


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you looked at any of these?
chicken tikka recipe - Google Search


----------



## rookies (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes I have had a look at a few... Just wondering if any of your guys on here done any and suggest me a nice one...

I had a go the other week and was not nice trying to get a nice tikka like you get from the take away


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

What have you done? That may help us help you.
Maybe just cut the chicken into chunks, lightly coat with cornstarch/flour mixture, deep fry.


----------



## rookies (Oct 13, 2009)

What I think is missing is a Tandoor oven i have a feeling that what out the nice final touch ??

I will have another go at it tmr and see if I can get them out nice... On your search link I did the very top one at Curry Frenzy


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

so, what did you do before that didn't turn out? hard to help when you are being so vague.
BTW, there are lots of types of chicken tikka. It just means chicken chunks.


----------



## rookies (Oct 13, 2009)

What I did is I followed the Recipes from Curry Frenzy I cooked it the way they told me which was put it in the oven for 15 mins 

I followed their instructions on how to make the Chicken tikka.

May I ask have you made any? as sound like you had success making nice chicken tikka?


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm just saying that there are a variety of ways to cook chicken chunks... that's what it means. Which sauce you use (if any) is up to you and what you are striving for.
And yes, I have fried chicken chunks successfully.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

for instance, take a look at these:
chicken tikka - Google Images


----------



## rookies (Oct 13, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> for instance, take a look at these:
> chicken tikka - Google Images



THank you for your nice imput on this.  So how do you fry your chicken and which sauce do you use for me to try,,

I love to get it something like this but I know I wont be able to

http://bristolraj.co.uk/images/ChickenTikka.jpg


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

Like I said earlier, coat the chicken chunks in flour/cornstarch, deep fry. It depends on what flavor you want as for a sauce. And as you said you want it for salads, I wouldn't use a sauce, least of all a curry sauce.
If you want it spicy, then do a buffalo wings sauce. if you want sweet and sour, then toss in sweet and sour.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 13, 2009)

rookies said:


> THank you for your nice imput on this. So how do you fry your chicken and which sauce do you use for me to try,,
> 
> I love to get it something like this but I know I wont be able to
> 
> http://bristolraj.co.uk/images/ChickenTikka.jpg


 
That chicken looks to have been cooked in a Tandoor. It also has red food colering. 

You could Google "oven tandoori chicken" and see what you come up with.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 13, 2009)

Rookie, Chicken Tikka may mean Chicken chunks but not all chicken chunks are tikkas. Plus Chicken Tikka is never fried by coating it in cornstarch - sorry Wyogal.  

I have not seen the links that you got but I agree there are many recipes, since you asked for input from members on this forum and I happen to be Indian I can give you how I make it.  

I like to make my tikka seperate from how tandoori chicken is made.  Chicken tikka needs a more delicate spice blend than what tandoori chicken has.  

Also you don't really need a tandoor to make it.  The best substitute would be a charcoal grill but you can use anything from a regular oven to a George Foreman to a stove top grill.  

Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts (8) - Cut into strips then into chunks

Make a marinade:

Blend the following
1/4 cup of heavy cream
1/4 cup of yogurt or sour cream
1/4 cup of fresh cilantro, Handful of fresh mint, 2 green chilis 
juice from 1 lime
salt to taste
1 tsp of sugar
1/2 cup of raw cashews (unroasted)

Place the chicken chunks in a bowl and pour the marinade

Let it sit in the refrigerator for two hours.  

Now thread them into skewers and cook them on a grill or oven.  Broil them if cooking in an oven for the last 10-15 minutes so they get charred along the edges. 

Serve with some sauted onions and bell peppers and some lime wedges.  You can also buy some readymade garlic or chili naan as a starch accompainment.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 13, 2009)

yep, you are right.
I've done chicken tenders this way, marinating in a yogurt-based sauce then grilling.


----------



## sarah (Oct 14, 2009)

rookies said:


> Has anyone got a nice Chicken Tikka recipe that I can serve with salads



rookies! there r numerous scratch recipes for chicken tikka and chicken tanduri that r not that complicated to make.Still if u r looking for even an easier way to come up with some authentic chicken tikka,then i will recommend SHAN TANDOORI MASALA or SHAN CHICKEN TIKKA MASALA(spice mix).These r premixed spices for chicken tika and tanduri chicken,with a brand name of Shan.When u use these,be careful with the quantities,just dont use the whole pack in one recipe,as these tend to be hot!but they will surely give u the authentic taste that u r looking for!plus they r easy as pie!!!


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 14, 2009)

*hi*

here is one
Chicken Tikka - Recipe for Chicken Tikka - How to make grilled Chicken Tikka


----------



## rookies (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi guys many thanks for your help on all this.  I am going to give them all a go over the weekend and come back with my results   I am a big fan in Indian foods and I love to be able to start cooking some lovely meals.


----------

